# Darlington, SC - Female - Penny Lane



## WiscTiger

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13279881










About Penny Lane:
Penny Lane arrived at the shelter on 03-16-09 by Animal Control. Concerned citizens called AC when Penny Lane wandered into their yard. They found her with a chain around her neck. Luckily, she managed to escape her previous owner(s). You will notice that she has marks above her ankles on her hind legs. I'm no expert, but it looks as though her hind legs had been "bound or tied" with something. Yet, despite her past, Penny Lane is a very loving girl. I allowed her to smell my hands & then I began to gently rub her head & ears. I entered her kennel in order to place a blanket for her to cuddle up & sleep on. I could tell that she was frightened, but she allowed me to continue petting her. Before leaving, she was licking my hands, and she even licked my neck when I hugged her goodbye. She is a very sweet girl, who deserves a wonderful, loving home. 

Darlington County Humane Society 
Darlington, SC 
843-398-4402


----------



## sravictor

Thanks, Val! She just looks so sweet!

Debbie


----------



## AnnaRiley

Bump!


----------



## WiscTiger

I have seen chained dogs have those scars on the legs like they talk about in her thread. So I wouldn't be sure that they bound or tied her legs, but if she got tangled up often they will scar like that.

Some one sent me a message on her so I posted her on the board.

Maybe someone could help her out. Doesn't she look so soft and sweet.

Val


----------



## ShepherdMania

Oh sweet girl. We need to get you out of there!


----------



## sravictor

Bump to stay on P. 1.


----------



## wsumner26

Urgent email still circulating. bumping this girl back to the top!


----------



## ShepherdMania

PLEASE someone help her!


----------



## eadavis

Is anyone working on this sweet girl? She will have very limited time at this shelter.


----------



## lakota757

> Originally Posted By: eadavisIs anyone working on this sweet girl? She will have very limited time at this shelter.


You are so right eadavis..someone please help very soon!!


----------



## lakota757




----------



## lakota757

bump


----------



## lakota757

bump


----------



## sravictor

morning bump!


----------



## lakota757

Mid day bump!!


----------



## lakota757




----------



## lakota757

bump sweet one!


----------



## WiscTiger

Just wondering if any Resuces have had a chance to call on sweet looking Penny Lane?


----------



## sravictor

bump


----------



## AnnaRiley

bump again


----------



## lakota757

Any help for this sweet girl??


----------



## poohbearsdad

Evening bump for this beauty. Too bad she's too far away for me to grab.


----------



## lakota757

bump


----------



## lakota757

Back up for you ...can someone help her????


----------



## CindyM

I just got the crosspost, 
From: Cathy
DARLINGTON, SC -GSD CHAINED AND BOUND NEEDS RESCUE
Contact is Rescue Coordinator (Monica) [email protected]​bellsouth .net
She is at the Darlington, SC shelter.
This beautiful Shep has been tied up by the hind legs. You can see the marks/scars on her hind legs above her ankles. Please help find her a loving, wonderful, warm home.
Mary










arrived at the shelter on 03-16-09 by Animal Control. Concerned citizens called AC when Penny Lane wandered into their yard. They found her with a chain around her neck. Luckily, she managed to escape her previous owner(s). You will notice that she has marks above her ankles on her hind legs. I'm no expert, but it looks as though her hind legs had been "bound or tied" with something. Yet, despite her past, Penny Lane is a very loving girl. I allowed her to smell my hands & then I began to gently rub her head & ears. I entered her kennel in order to place a blanket for her to cuddle up & sleep on. I could tell that she was frightened, but she allowed me to continue petting her. Before leaving, she was licking my hands, and she even licked my neck when I hugged her goodbye. She is a very sweet girl, who deserves a wonderful, loving home
..


----------



## lakota757

This poor girl..someone please help her.


----------



## lakota757

bump


----------



## lakota757

bumping you back up sweet girl!!


----------



## lakota757

Someone please help this girl!! She needs to know a better life!


----------



## sravictor

Bump!


----------



## skyizzy

I can help with boarding and vetting if an approved rescue can help.

Doreen


----------



## skyizzy

bump for this lady


----------



## skyizzy

bump


----------



## skyizzy

bump


----------



## lakota757

> Originally Posted By: skyizzyI can help with boarding and vetting if an approved rescue can help.
> 
> Doreen


Can someone please help this girl!!!


----------



## skyizzy

bump offer still stands!


----------



## skyizzy

bump


----------



## skyizzy

bump


----------



## skyizzy

bump


----------



## WiscTiger

Does anyone have an opeing for Penny Lane? 

I feel so sorry for her. I know I can't handle more than my four right now or I would find a way to get her here.


----------



## lakota757

I too feel so bad for her. Can someone please help her??


----------



## skyizzy

bump


----------



## lakota757




----------



## ShepherdMania

I want to commit to her but I can't afford to pay $12/day for boarding.


----------



## skyizzy

Mark pm'd you


----------



## lakota757

I so hope this one gets help..bumping you back up sweet girl!!


----------



## AnnaRiley

Bump again.


----------



## skyizzy

bump


----------



## Jax08

bump


----------



## AnnaRiley

Can someone take her? I can temp foster until transport can be arranged. My arrangement is not ideal but it beats the alternative.


----------



## ShepherdMania

If you can temp foster her I can commit to her.


----------



## lakota757

Offers to help here..please someone help this girl!!


----------



## AnnaRiley

Mark, I sent a PM to you.


----------



## ShepherdMania

I haven't gotten it.


----------



## AnnaRiley

I'll try again.


----------



## AnnaRiley

Sent it again.


----------



## AnnaRiley

Will be away from the computer for a while.


----------



## ShepherdMania

Got it thanks.


----------



## ShepherdMania

AnnaRiley can temp foster this girl for me. I would want her HW tested and vaccinated. If we can get her spayed in the time she is with AnnaRiley that would be great, otherwise I will take care of it later.

I have a place in Bluefield, WV (4 hrs away) where she can stay until they come to Rochester on their next transport.

Please let me know if there is anyone that can help me transport her in that area.


----------



## skyizzy

bump


----------



## lakota757

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania

I just spoke to the shelter. She is passing my info to Monica who is their rescue coordinator.

They will be having Penny HW tested so we know up front. Sounds like we will be able to pull her on Saturday.


----------



## lakota757

Oh!! Thank you so much Mark!! This is great news for the sweet girl!


----------



## skyizzy

Does she still need to be boarded?


----------



## ShepherdMania

No, AnnaRiley will be able to temp foster her.


----------



## WiscTiger

Is Penny safe yet?


----------



## AnnaRiley

Not that I know of, I have heard nothing about what I am suppose to do!! And I have tried to get a response!


----------



## dd

I hope this girl has a place to go, because if she tests heartworm positive, in many shelters that's a death sentence.


----------



## AnnaRiley

I am certainly am not driving all the way from Columbia tomorrow unless I get some kind of instructions as to is she is or is not to be pulled.

Mark, I am waiting to hear from you.


----------



## lakota757

I hope you hear soon Anna...She breaks my heart..Thanks for helping her Anna..(if you get to)


----------



## ShepherdMania

Monica their rescue person was supposed to call me and she didn't. I was out from 8-4 today, didn't have the phone number with me like I thought and didn't have access to a computer.

I will be calling the shelter as soon as they open in the morning.

AnnaRiley - please send me a PM with your phone # so I can call you as soon as I am done talking with them.


----------



## AnnaRiley

Not having heard anything, I took it upon myself to call the shelter before I left the office yesterday to find out if there was a hold on Penny Lane. A very nice man said he would find out and call me back. Got a phone call on my cell last evening and he told me she was leaving on Tuesday but would not tell me the rescue group taking her.

Would have posted this information but was not home last night when I got the call and got home late as well.

Mark, will you verify this information.? I sent all of my contact information to you by PM earlier this week. It may have not gotten to you so I will send again.


----------



## lakota757

Thank you for the update! I hope she will be safe and find a loving home!


----------



## ShepherdMania

I just talked to the shelter. The man didn't know who was taking her, but he said she definitely has a rescue committed to her.

Monica has gotten swamped with calls about her :^)


----------



## AnnaRiley

I'm glad that is truly the case. Thanks Mark for wanting to take her.


----------



## WiscTiger

Should we leave her here until Weds. and make sure that the commitment happened. Could someone call Weds. to make sure she made it out safe?

Val


----------



## AnnaRiley

If it is okay with Mark, I will call on Tuesday and Wed to see if she is pulled. 

Mark, let me know.


----------



## ShepherdMania

If you can call to confirm she was pulled that would be awesome.


----------



## sravictor

Thanks for watching out for her!


----------



## AnnaRiley

I did call on Tuesday. I spoke with Mr. Vaught and he said rescue was on its way. Rescue had some car trouble but they were keeping the shelter open until they could get there to pick Penny Lane up.


----------

